# test for Awards Page...



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Test Page for working the icon/photo gallery per build set up with links.... Thhis is all makebelieve.... Thread Locked.....

1st model was Fw 190A-8 of Hans Dortenmann, 1/32nd Hasegawa, submitted for The Very First Group Build, Defense of The Reich,




in April, 2009...

This model was awarded 1st Place Makebelieve Over All...






This model was also awarded the Best Overall Members Choice Award...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

Next Model a 1/32nd Hasegawa F4U-1A of VMF- ,was submitted for the 2nd Group Build, Pacific Theatre of Operations,



on August, 2009....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2009)

3rd Build, a 1/48th Hasegawa Hs 129 B2 was for the Mediterranean / North Africa Campaigns,



completed on November, 2009....


----------

